# Lexmark Z735 won't accept refilled cartridge



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

I refilled the orignial cartridge before and it accepted it ... it ran low on ink a lot quicker than I thought, so I refilled it again. I got a message for the printer that the cartridge ... original #1 lexmark cartridge was "unsupported".:upset::4-thatsba

Any way I can get it to accept the refilled cartridge ... is there a way to reset the chip in the cartridge?

Thank in advance to anyone that can help ... :wave:ray:


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Lexmark (and Dell) can be tough for refillers. 

You might try some isopropyl alcohol and a low-lint fabric such as a part of a coffee filter and clean the electrical contacts on the cartridge.

I don't know of a technique to reset that cart, although it seems that a few of the pro-refillers can do it.
The prob that I have with that is that the re-filled pricing is about the same as this :
http://www.databazaar.com/Inkjet_Cartridge/Catalog/Z735_1451.html

One thing that may work is to buy a new cart, let the machine recognize it, then shutdown and unplug.
Then remove the new cart and install your refill.
Reapply power and hopefully the machine still thinks the new cart is installed. Your mileage may vary.


----------

